# Brass Cleaner



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

A while back somebody mentioned a chemical they used the clean brass. The stuff was pretty expensive but looked like it worked with little no effort.

Does anyone recall what the name of this chemical was?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Don't know what chemical but CLR works real good.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

zep products makes a commercial cleaner that you can buy in gal. at home depot. if you need a lot they also make a commercial radiator cleaner that i s stronger than there clr type (version). I bought the radiator version from thier main store yrs ago. to clean a large bronze door insert that i was working on in an antique door that i was redoing for a coustomer.


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

Make a solution with a gallon of ammonia, a couple ounces of acetone and a couple ounces of Murphy's oil soap. Let the item soak in a well ventilated area anywhere from 10 minutes to overnight depending on how bad off it is. You will need to flush with fresh water, blow off with air compressor, then follow with a rinse in minerals spirits. This will degrease and bring back some luster. You can then use simichrome or whatever for a final polish if desired.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Brasso................


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

CLR works pretty good and is cheap.


----------



## thetacklesmith (Jun 14, 2016)

Semi Chrome Polish


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*cleaner*

simi chrome is a polish if your looking for a cleaner clr is the way to go just dont use heat it will discolor the brass


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Was is simply green?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i use simple green to clean oil and grease,and a zep product that is similar to CLR to remove any oxidation from brass , chrome etc. it works just like clr but is a lot cheaper, buy at home depot by the gallon. like earlier post ssaid if you heat up it will turn brass a copper color, which comes off easy, use a dremel tool with brass wheel to polish out teeth on gears and polishing fobs and cape cod metal polish to polish surfaces.can make polishing fobs from bambo skewers and 4/0 steel wool to do initial polishing then the cape cod polishing cloth on a piece of the skewer to fine polish .


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Never Dull...we used it in the military and it works very well. You should be able to find it in most hardware or auto parts stores....except the big box stores...they specifically do not carry anything that works,


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been using a little CLR with TarnX mixed in and run thru ultrasonic cleaner. Has been working good so far.
Afterward I polish with a fine bristle cup brush mounted on my drill press. Polishes all brass really good. I needed something faster than all the handwork I have been doing in the past.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

X2 on the Never Dull. Cleans brass without grinding anything down.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there is a difference between a cleaner and a polish, like i posted earlier ZEP products makes a product similar to CLR which does a excellent job when used on brass to remove corrosion without a lot of handwork.works in an ultra sonic cleaner also, but will cause the stainless in the tank to deteriorate when used and left setting in the tank. Never dull, brasso, cape cod polish are all good polishes which require handwork. On my reels i use the zep to remove any built up corrosion then use the cape cod polishing cloth on a piece of bamboo skewer to polish out the brake rings and polish up to a mirror luster.

what ever you use they all are hard on the nail cuticles if used without rubber gloves.


----------

